# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  i felt PAIN in my dream

## karthik

yesterday i had a dream,in that someone pulled my finger hardly and i  yelled it really hurts ..after woke up i realize how can i felt pain in my dream because i heard most of the people told the pain is the one of the reality check ,but in my dream i felt pain how it is possible...i am in big confusion......  :Sad:

----------


## MadMonkey

This seems to explain it nicely.

----------


## littlezoe

Who said pain is a reality check? It's not, since you can feel pain the dream... just as you experienced now.

----------


## dms111

Yep, you can feel pain in a dream. It's also possible to _not_ feel pain in a dream. If something caused pain in one dream that doesn't mean it will also cause pain in another. You just learned a lesson on the strange, relative nature of dreams.

----------


## karthik

@madmonkey ah ya  :smiley:

----------


## karthik

@liitlezoe oh but pinching the skin is one of the reality check right if it is hurts (PAIN)you are in real world else you are in dream , same concept that im tried to say above

----------


## littlezoe

> @liitlezoe oh but pinching the skin is one of the reality check right if it is hurts (PAIN)you are in real world else you are in dream , same concept that im tried to say above



No. That's a misconception spread by movies.

You might feel pain in the dream when you pinch yourself or you might not. It's not reliable.

----------


## karthik

@dms111 thnx bro  :smiley:

----------


## karthik

> No. That's a misconception spread by movies.
> 
> You might feel pain in the dream when you pinch yourself or you might not. It's not reliable.



oh :O you mean it is unstable right but  few months back i saw top ten reality check in that skin pinching was at  a 1st position after that i tried to follow the same ,even i succeeded once by using this as a reality check

----------


## Mzzkc

Pinching yourself is an awful RC.

Would you mind linking to the resource you read, so we can see what other "information" you learned from it?

----------


## moSh

I've been punched in the back of the head, flung into a metal beam by a bungee chord and injected with AIDs at a concert, all in me dreams.

Hurt every time.

----------


## MadMonkey

> oh :O you mean it is unstable right but  few months back i saw top ten reality check in that skin pinching was at  a 1st position after that i tried to follow the same ,even i succeeded once by using this as a reality check



You should on use reality checks that are as reliable as possible. Pinching yourself is extremely unreliable. Stick with ones that are proven to be more reliable like plugging your noes and trying to breath through it.

BTW instead of double posting edit your previous post.

----------


## angie746

I always get pain in my dreams but it's always ten times worse than what it would be in real life, damn dreams lol  :smiley:

----------


## Vitriol

i remember once I felt like I got shot in the back of the head in a dream and the pain was enough to wake me up, and it was still there for a little after waking.

----------


## Carrot

> You should on use reality checks that are as reliable as possible. Pinching yourself is extremely unreliable. Stick with ones that are proven to be more reliable like plugging your noes and trying to breath through it.
> 
> BTW instead of double posting edit your previous post.



Noseplug failed me once in a dream and I continued walking in my FA.

----------


## GenericUser777

> yesterday i had a dream,in that someone pulled my finger hardly and i  yelled it really hurts ..after woke up i realize how can i felt pain in my dream because i heard most of the people told the pain is the one of the reality check ,but in my dream i felt pain how it is possible...i am in big confusion......



Uhm, scents can be reality checks, since your body keeps your nose on the lookout in the real world to smell danger of some kinds. Not sure about pain though 'cause I've had the same thing, I got stabbed actually. Bloody scary... O.O

----------


## littlezoe

> Noseplug failed me once in a dream and I continued walking in my FA.



Every RC CAN fail  :smiley:  The difference is that some will fail more and those are unrealiable.

----------


## Carrot

> Every RC CAN fail  The difference is that some will fail more and those are unrealiable.



Mirrors had not failed me yet. But it's so hard to chance upon a mirror in a non-lucid. But the moment I noticed a mirror when I become lucid I creep out and the lucid becomes unstable. Irony.

----------


## littlezoe

> Mirrors had not failed me yet. But it's so hard to chance upon a mirror in a non-lucid. But the moment I noticed a mirror when I become lucid I creep out and the lucid becomes unstable. Irony.



Mirrors are reliable as well, but there can be times when they fail, it's just rare, like with most good RCs. 
Just because something didn't work for you once, that doesn't mean it's unreliable. You have to use them more to experience their usefulness.

----------


## Extremador

> Mirrors are reliable as well, but there can be times when they fail, it's just rare, like with most good RCs. 
> Just because something didn't work for you once, that doesn't mean it's unreliable. You have to use them more to experience their usefulness.



Mirrors always somehow end up badly for me in dreams. In some dreams, I could be in the bathroom or something, then walk out and quickly peek my head in the mirror again to see a monster (assuming it's "bloody Mary") and shit. I used to have dreams where I would run down the hallways of wherever I lived really fast and quickly glance at the mirror. I would basically always see a face in the mirror as if it was always there and I was fast enough to catch it before it went away.

I wish I could have a normal mirror dream  :Sad:

----------


## Max ツ

lol, you fail a little bit of pain? xD

Like everyone said above, it's completely normal to feel pain in a dream. But I'm not sure if it can be classified as 'pain', because anyone who has a bit of experience will know that it doesn't 'hurt', it's more of a jolting experience, as if you got electrocuted at the area.

----------


## Max ツ

> Mirrors always somehow end up badly for me in dreams. In some dreams, I could be in the bathroom or something, then walk out and quickly peek my head in the mirror again to see a monster (assuming it's "bloody Mary") and shit. I used to have dreams where I would run down the hallways of wherever I lived really fast and quickly glance at the mirror. I would basically always see a face in the mirror as if it was always there and I was fast enough to catch it before it went away.
> 
> I wish I could have a normal mirror dream



That is because you expect mirrors to be scary.

Trust me, mirrors are fine. Have all the fun you want.

If you expect something to be scary, it will be scary in a dream. So don't be afraid and it will be fine.

----------


## benzilla04

I have felt pain a few times. 1st time - I got hit in the head by a ball. 2nd time - Has vanished from my head.. D'oh

----------


## dms111

Mirrors are not for looking. They are for entering.  ::D: 





> Like everyone said above, it's completely normal to feel pain in a dream. But I'm not sure if it can be classified as 'pain', because anyone who has a bit of experience will know that it doesn't 'hurt', it's more of a jolting experience, as if you got electrocuted at the area.



I would definitely classify it as pain. Pain in my dreams can sometimes feel like uber intense bee stings. Piercing, unrelenting, _sickening_. I wake up with the pain still lingering and feeling sick to my stomach. Both the lingering pain and nausea fade quickly, though. It's probably gone in 5 seconds. This type of pain is very rare for me but it has happened a few times.

----------


## Max ツ

> Mirrors are not for looking. They are for entering. 
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely classify it as pain. Pain in my dreams can sometimes feel like uber intense bee stings. Piercing, unrelenting, _sickening_. I wake up with the pain still lingering and feeling sick to my stomach. Both the lingering pain and nausea fade quickly, though. It's probably gone in 5 seconds. This type of pain is very rare for me but it has happened a few times.



I dunno, I have felt a considerable amount of pain both in real life and in dreams and have sometimes gotten the same wounds. Even in a high quality LD, it just doesn't seem . . . real.

There's something about it I can't describe. Pain while awake is different, it's real, and it's much more intense.

Maybe our brains can't replicate pain that well. But then why shouldn't it, it can replicate almost every other feeling. =.=

----------


## MadMonkey

> I dunno, I have felt a considerable amount of pain both in real life and in dreams and have sometimes gotten the same wounds. Even in a high quality LD, it just doesn't seem . . . real.
> 
> There's something about it I can't describe. Pain while awake is different, it's real, and it's much more intense.
> 
> Maybe our brains can't replicate pain that well. But then why shouldn't it, it can replicate almost every other feeling. =.=



It varies from person to person. I only feel a short dull sensation if anything when I get hurt in my dreams but I know it is possible to feel hyper realistic pain as well. The brain can make you experience any kind of sensation, even bizarre and made up ones. The reason some people don't feel pain and others do is because of previous experiences, expectations, schema, etc.

----------


## Chicken

I think you feel pain in your dreams because you do have real pain in your body. Your body feels pain when your asleep and the feeling comes into your dream. Only your dreaming mind will make it another story, for example; you dream that you got hit in the head by a ball and it hurts, you wake up and your head still hurts. That's probably because you already had a headache and your dreaming mind registered it and formed a dream around it.

----------


## littlezoe

> I dunno, I have felt a considerable amount of pain both in real life and in dreams and have sometimes gotten the same wounds. Even in a high quality LD, it just doesn't seem . . . real.
> 
> There's something about it I can't describe. Pain while awake is different, it's real, and it's much more intense.
> 
> Maybe our brains can't replicate pain that well. But then why shouldn't it, it can replicate almost every other feeling. =.=



I felt even more intense pain in dreams that i never experienced in real... and it definitely didn't feel like getting shocked lightly  :wink2:

----------


## moSh

> I think you feel pain in your dreams because you do have real pain in your body. Your body feels pain when your asleep and the feeling comes into your dream. Only your dreaming mind will make it another story, for example; you dream that you got hit in the head by a ball and it hurts, you wake up and your head still hurts. That's probably because you already had a headache and your dreaming mind registered it and formed a dream around it.



I never really thought of it that way, I suppose that could be true - but I wouldn't say necessarily for all cases. Pain is in the mind, so it's only natural that the mind is able to recreate pain in a dream state, in the same way that you can feel anything in a dream.

----------


## Max ツ

> I felt even more intense pain in dreams that i never experienced in real... and it definitely didn't feel like getting shocked lightly



*cough*

who said anything about shocked LIGHTLY?  :Cheeky:

----------


## Max ツ

> I think you feel pain in your dreams because you do have real pain in your body. Your body feels pain when your asleep and the feeling comes into your dream. Only your dreaming mind will make it another story, for example; you dream that you got hit in the head by a ball and it hurts, you wake up and your head still hurts. That's probably because you already had a headache and your dreaming mind registered it and formed a dream around it.



Like mosh said, this applies to some cases but not to all.

Once I was biting my arm while sleeping (well not BITING, my mouth was open and my teeth were digging a bit into my flesh due to the weight of my head) and it registered as knives poking me in my dream.

Was weird.

----------


## littlezoe

> *cough*
> 
> who said anything about shocked LIGHTLY?



To me it seemed like you described that feeling as light  ::roll::

----------


## Max ツ

> To me it seemed like you described that feeling as light



lol, it's not light at all. I got shocked once ( O.o ) but in my dreams it's like every muscle starts twitching and contracting...

Not pleasant, but I'm used to it. (dat violent DG  .___.)

----------


## MadMonkey

> Not pleasant, but I'm used to it. (dat violent DG  .___.)



Lol vampires are weird people. (no offense  :tongue2: ) You need to start posting in your DV dream journal again. I used to love reading your dreams!

----------


## Max ツ

> Lol vampires are weird people. (no offense ) You need to start posting in your DV dream journal again. I used to love reading your dreams!



Yes, yes they are. .__.

Well my dreams are pretty monotonous these days, I'm almost always spending time with the DC equivalent of my ex-girlfriend as I can't get over her (long story) and I don't have the heart to try any stuff in my dreams.

Plus there's nothing I haven't done in an LD so I don't have any inspiration.

Maybe I could take requests from you guys.  :Cheeky:  haha

----------


## dms111

> Even in a high quality LD, it just doesn't seem . . . real.



Oh, were you referring to pain in _lucid_ dreams? I was talking about ordinary dreams. I've never felt pain in a lucid dream. I've felt some mild discomfort. Yeah, sort of like that jolt you mentioned.

----------


## EthicalEye

I only feel pain when i don't know im dreaming. and yes pain is real..it is on the mind.

----------


## Mancon

Okay, first of all many people say thing like feeling pain, electronics working, being able to read, being able to adjust light, etc is impossible in dreams. This is NOT true, almost ANYTHING is possible in dreams. Those things are just uncommon. A lot of people, however, actually do feel pain in dreams. In about 20% of my dreams I can feel pain. Don't worry about it. It sucks when you can, but it isn't anything abnormal.

----------


## imfivebyfive

Well first you have to ask yourself what is pain?

Pain is damage-detecting sensory neurons flashing a message to the brain that damage or injury has occurred. It is the brain's electrical warning signal, like a car alarm. 

Since dreaming is all happening in the brain and recreating largely from past experiences and memory, it's not unlikely that you could in fact experience the sensation of pain in a dream. Much the same way that anyone who has rubbed their hands together in a dream report feeling warmth.

----------

